# free sex



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's a video where it seems that i have two couples playing the game







enjoy:

click


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

they are the most impressive fish i have ever seen and the most impressive tank i have ever seen


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah that tank is sweet.........


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great video and great setup.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like you have an orgy goin on in there.

two breeding pairs at the same time would be something>


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

great setup. awesome frish


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

someone got a cigerette?..haha..very nice man..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> someone got a cigerette?..haha..very nice man..
> [snapback]1114323[/snapback]​


Felicity: "Do you smoke after sex?"
Austin: "I've never looked baby."








~Taylor~


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

the vid was from last night and they actually gave me some eggs w00h00


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yahhh


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff dude. that tank is something else.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Cool man. Very nice tank you've got there.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

To quote the wise words of Paris Hilton, "That's hot!"


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that tank is amazing. and congrats on the breeding. hope the fry make it.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thnx guys,

for now i also hope the fry makes it, but we'll see i'm trying the best i can.


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

cool vid frans


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

its greet


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Once again Killarbee best tank in the game.

Do you leave your light on when they are breeding?

Mine only breed with the lights on. If I turn the light off after they start, they will stop till morning when I turn it on again.


----------

